# help with DXs and cpt codes



## suzannereed

I need to code the DX for a perineal abscess and a gluteal abscess and the  CPT codes for the following:  the urologist did a flexible cystoscopy and an incision and drainage of the perineal and gluteal abscess.  I was thinking of DXs of 682.2 and 682.5 and for the surgery a 54700 and a 52000-51.  Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated as I'm new to coding for a urologist.


----------



## Karyzmagirl

52000 -59
Cystourethroscopy 

54700  
Incision and drainage of epididymis, testis and/or scrotal space (eg, abscess or hematoma)  


682.2 + 682.5 looks good to me


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi

suzannereed said:


> I need to code the DX for a perineal abscess and a gluteal abscess and the  CPT codes for the following:  the urologist did a flexible cystoscopy and an incision and drainage of the perineal and gluteal abscess.  I was thinking of DXs of 682.2 and 682.5 and for the surgery a 54700 and a 52000-51.  Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated as I'm new to coding for a urologist.



Did the doctor preform the incision and drainage transurethrally?  I mean through the cystoscope?  Otherwise, you might need to look toward the cystoscopic codes (starting at 52000).


----------

